# Spessart Bike Marathon



## Joachim (2. Mai 2002)

Hallo,
wer hat Lust, den Frammersbacher Marathon in nächster Zeit mal abzuradeln? Hab mich zwar heute wieder mal hoffnungslos verfahren und im Schlamm versunken, aber das nächste mal wirds bestimmt was ...

Joachim


----------



## Andreas (8. Mai 2002)

Hi Joachim,

woher weisst Du wo die Strecke lang geht?

Am 25.5. ist ja eine offizielle Streckenbesichtigung. Ich kann aber wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joachim (8. Mai 2002)

Hallo, 
die Strecke ist fast gleich zum letzten Jahr.
Eine "inoffizielle" Streckenbesichtigung ist Samstag, 11.5.2002 im 14 Uhr.
Wir fahren die Strecke nochmal am Sa. 18.5.2002 um 13:00.

Treffpunkt jeweils am Marktplatz Frammersbach.

Gruss

Joachim 


http://www.spessarthoppers.de


----------



## eDw (8. Mai 2002)

Hi Andreas,
ausserdem haben die Spessarthoppers die Strecke vom letzten Jahr auf Ihrer Homepage.
Gruss
Erik

http://www.spessarthoppers.de


----------



## Andreas (8. Mai 2002)

Hi Erik,

super, ich hab mir die Karte ausgedruckt.

Jetzt fehlt nur nur das Roadbook  oder ich muss mir ein GPS leihen und die GPS Daten laden.


----------



## Joachim (8. Mai 2002)

Das Roadbook macht bei der Tour unheimlich Arbeit, weil es so viele Abzweige gibt, einmal  50m daneben und man hat sich Hoffnungslos verfahren. Wenn man an jeder Kreuzung/Abzweig  anhält und Notizen macht, ist man 5 Std unterwegs. Mal sehen vielleicht opfert sich ja bald mal jemand. Aufs GPS kann man sich in dem dichten Wald auch nicht unbedingt verlassen, da muss man fahren wenn die Satelliten "günstig" stehen. 

Gruss Joachim


----------



## bkretschmann (1. Juni 2002)

Hallo,

ich bin am 09.06.02 das erste Mal dabei - wie anspruchsvoll (abgesehen von den bekannten Paramtern 120 km und 3000 Höhenmeter) ist eigentlich die Strecke, dass ich mich seelisch und moralisch schon einmal darauf einstellen kann?

Burkard


----------

